# Ludotheque: gestion de prêts



## chnoub (11 Mai 2011)

bonjour!

je cherche a gérer les prêts de jeux de Societe (ça pourrait être des cd ou de Douvres hein évidement) a des adhérents d une section de C.E. .
bento pourrait convenir mais il ne gère pas d historique de prêt
. existe t il des logiciels pour ça? gérant éventuellement les adhésions
annuelles, les rappels de retard ....


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai jamais vu ça. Mais je ne cherchais pas ce genre d'application.

La plupart des logiciels de prêt que je connaisse sont accès sur des personnes et non des objets et n'ont jamais d'historique des prêts. Dommage, cette fonction serait super intéressante.


----------



## chnoub (11 Mai 2011)

en fait on peut avoir besoin de l historique de prêt dans deux cas: une personne emprunte des jeux pour ses enfant et peut se demander si un jeu a déjà été teste pas ses enfants (commes les DVD de dessins animes d un video club! ); d autre part si on se rend compte qu une pièce est manquante au bout de plusieurs prêt on peut avec l historique essayer de retrouver la pièce de jeu manquante avant de faire payer n jeu a un adhérant !
enfin, en fin d année savoir quels sont les jeux les plus empruntes permet de choisir les jeux l année suivante 
si un developpeur a envie de se lancer... je suis ouvert a travailler une interface graphique


----------

